# Audison Bitone



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
SOLD

Excellent unit for anyone looking.

2nd one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26089623021...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_676wt_1396


----------



## redbaronace (Sep 27, 2011)

Tnutt19 said:


> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Excellent unit for anyone looking.


Is that a good price for one of these?


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I would have to say from the research I've done, that you can one new for that price (with warranty).


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

bigdexxx said:


> I would have to say from the research I've done, that you can one new for that price (with warranty).


That's what I thought when I saw it. But you never know....somebody might buy it  'Bout a buck fifty high I'd say IMHO


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

FWIW it does have a brand new DRC and there is a make an offer option.


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

What's better (more useable for someone of.little tuning.knowledge) this or.the ms8

Tapatalk, the best thing since 3g data


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigdexxx said:


> I would have to say from the research I've done, that you can one new for that price (with warranty).


Not with a real warranty no, that is under the cost dealers are aloud to sell them for and the dealer would get in a lot of trouble.
It is one thing to say something has a warranty and another for it really to have it. IMHO online people say all the time that stuff comes with warranty to try and sell something but do not expect to ever have to come through.
Used these have been selling for 575 to 625 and this one has a never used DRC so you be the judge on value. Looks pretty immaculte condition to me.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

omega48er said:


> What's better (more useable for someone of.little tuning.knowledge) this or.the ms8
> 
> Tapatalk, the best thing since 3g data


If you are looking to get a processor it shows you have very high expectations of your sound quality and over the long run will want the ability to fine tweak it. With that in mind I would say the bitone, you can not fine tweak the ms8, and Audisons customer support is 2nd to none. They will walk you through on the phone how to set it all up and can have it sounded really dang good in about 20 min and then you can fine tweak all you want after.
I personally hate the drc that comes with the ms8 also.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

rockytophigh said:


> 'Bout a buck fifty high I'd say IMHO


With a new DRC? And when they are out of stock? Id say about 50 to 75 bucks high, but best offer is there for a reason.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...7484-dynaudio-jl-bit-one-clarion-drx9255.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cintosh-morel-dyn-audison-56k-grab-lunch.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/115356-audison-bitone.html

Sorry. Just going off what I've watched and offered on here. I did see there weren't any on Ebay. GLWS! I hope you get it!


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

Tnutt19 said:


> If you are looking to get a processor it shows you have very high expectations of your sound quality and over the long run will want the ability to fine tweak it. With that in mind I would say the bitone, you can not fine tweak the ms8, and Audisons customer support is 2nd to none. They will walk you through on the phone how to set it all up and can have it sounded really dang good in about 20 min and then you can fine tweak all you want after.
> I personally hate the drc that comes with the ms8 also.


hay thanks for the information. ill be looking at getting a bit one in the near future (have to start saving money on the side for the audio hobbies lol)


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

this bitone sold for 635.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

forgot to mention have one more used.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sold and Sold, thanks guys


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

rockytophigh said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...7484-dynaudio-jl-bit-one-clarion-drx9255.html
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cintosh-morel-dyn-audison-56k-grab-lunch.html
> 
> ...


That unit was in poor condition, big difference, both mine had unused drcs, thats a 200 dollar addition to the one for 500 dollars if you want it to be usable in a highend install


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Tnutt19 said:


> That unit was in poor condition, big difference, both mine had unused drcs, thats a 200 dollar addition to the one for 500 dollars if you want it to be usable in a highend install


Glad you got them gone.


----------

